# slaughter goats at home



## mersydo (Jul 15, 2010)

i'm fairly new into the goat business and have decided to retrofit an old building to be used for goat production and slaughter. there is a fair amount of ethnic population in the nearby area that would like to buy and then slaughter the goats themselves. what should i be charging to provide that service-in this case a slightly heated building with water and cutting table available so the entire slaughter process could take place? also, are there any health regulations etc. that i need to be concerned about? and, any insurance needs that should be addressed? i won't be advertising-instead relying on word of mouth for my small boer goat operation. any help on any of these issues will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know any answers for you, but for sure you need to find out what your state regulations are and what you can and can't do. You can call your state livestock board or whatever they are called where you are, and they will at least be able to tell you how to start. Even a county ag agent ought to be able to point you in the right direction to get started.

Jan


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

If you are asking about legally doing your own processing for sales purposes..... you need to be USDA certified. If you are processing your own animals for your own consumption....then you do not. :wink: It is the same for milk sales.... though there is a loop hole there as you can sell milk as "animal food grade" not for human consumption. 

You may want to look into the requirements for your area....but I believe that is how it works.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So your wanting to provide a place to let them butcher? I agree about calling the USDA. I don't see anything wrong with letting them butcher the goats themselves, but make sure you have your bases covered. I'd find out what the laws are for allowing people to butcher on your property, and make up contracts for these people to sign, if they don't speak or read english, I'd make sure to have a spanish copy on hand so they fully understand your rules, and the laws.
You don't want to be responsible if someone gets sick from something someone else butchered, or if someone got hurt while butchering on your property.

My husband and his uncle have butchered some goats and a sheep here, and we didn't have to ask anyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...you must find out your state regulations.....

Here in California....if you sell a goat to anyone for butcher... you cannot let them kill and butcher that animal... on your property ....it is illegal ...however... if you want to kill and butcher your own.... then it is OK to do so......... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Depending on the state becoming USDA certified is very involved and requires you to purchase a lot of fancy equipment...

You can get around the law by selling live animals only and offering to butcher them as a free service. Just make sure it is clearly stated and on the customer's receipt that the butching is a free service only after the purchase of a live animal.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A couple of our favorite commercial operations are not usda certified. They process your animal my animal & also sell to the public.
For a small outfit to get that approval you are going to have to jump through a whole bunch of hoops.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What everyone has said and then some,, just make sure you got yourself fully covered in case anything happens on your property while they are prossesing the animals there... :shades: you could loss more than you will gain from this adventure into selling/butchering & clients !!! just my thoughts,,
Betty


----------



## Katemary63 (Nov 30, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree...you must find out your state regulations.....
> 
> Here in California....if you sell a goat to anyone for butcher... you cannot let them kill and butcher that animal... on your property ....it is illegal ...however... if you want to kill and butcher your own.... then it is OK to do so......... :wink: :thumb:


I would never have even thought about this. We own a large farm and once sold live wethers to a nigerian man for butcher. He asked us if he could use our gravel pit area to butcher them and we said sure. Never gave it a second thought. I guess we'll have to check the laws for AR. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would never have even thought about this. We own a large farm and once sold live wethers to a nigerian man for butcher. He asked us if he could use our gravel pit area to butcher them and we said sure. Never gave it a second thought. I guess we'll have to check the laws for AR. Thanks.


 Your welcome..... you have to be very careful.... the laws can be tricky....... check with your state on it.... then you will know.... if it is OK or not.... It's better to be safe than sorry... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Also look into commercial agriculture insurance. You want to be covered if anyone falls or cuts themselves or something and tries to sue you.


----------

